# Closed Brain Coral



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

In another thread I was told that when my corals start to get too close to each other you can just cut them back (is that called fragging?). Can a closed brain coral be cut back? If not how large will it grow?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

brains usually do very poorly with fragging, but they like all corals grow slow. so as it grows to big i am sure your lfs would let you trade it in for a smaller one.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

And yes it it called fragging/propagation when you cut the coral


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> brains usually do very poorly with fragging, but they like all corals grow slow. so as it grows to big i am sure your lfs would let you trade it in for a smaller one.


It depends on the genra your specking of. Acans, micromussa, lepastrea and the likes can be cut chisled and glued to a new rock to regrow.
They are pretty hearty and can take it.


----------

